# For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils [Moved]



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils*

***I did this write up a few years ago for the Mk4 forum. It has not been updated since 2005. Please use this as a guide, but keep in mind that some oils may have been added or removed from this list since it was made.***
*All You Ever Wanted to Know about VW Approved Oil, and more!*
To make a long story short, VW Auto Group (specifically VW and Audi) maintain an oil standard of approved oils which are acceptable for use in their engines. 
This compliation of approved oils is to help you choose an oil which will both suit your needs, and confirm to the VW oil standard. 
Currently, there are two standards which you should be concerned about, the 502.00 and the 505.01 standards. 
*If your car was made between 1998 and 2004, your car requires 502.00 oil.* For a list of approved 502.00 oils, click here. 
*If you car was made after 2004, your car requires 505.01 oil.* For a list of approved 505.01 oils, click here. 
The 505.01 oil standard is the most recent - released July 2005. 
If you are confused about which oil you should choose, I suggest reading the PDF version of VW's _Choosing the Right Oil—gasoline engines_ brocure, which is available here.
***Regarding TDI Engines***

_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
TDI diesel engines in the US, use:
1996-2003: 5W-40 or 5W-30 synthetic with any of VW 505.00, ACEA B3 or B4, or API CF-4, CG-4, CH-4, or CI-4
2004-2005: VW 505.01 rated oil only
*Note:* VW 505.01 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 (though typically not VW 502.00). Most(?) VW 502.00 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 but not VW 505.01.

disclaimer: all information in the thread was obtained from VAG as puplic domain information. If, after reading this thread, you are still unsure of what oil to use, please consult a VW Technician. That is all. 
sources: 1, 2



_Modified by bhb399mm at 2:09 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*

*VW/Audi Approved Engine Oils (Manufactures A thru P)*
*Oil Quality Standard VW 502.00*
(_note_: not all oils listed are available for sale in the US)
For the most part, these are all 5W-40 viscosity. There are a few that are 0W-40 and some that are 5W-30. These appear in green for easy identification. 
For a list of 502.00 approved oils for sale in the US, click here. 
*Manufacture: *Audi/VW 
*Description: *part number ZVW 352 540 S*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Addinol 
*Description: *Super light MV0546 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Super power MV 0537
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Adnoc 
*Description: *Image 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Agip 
*Description: *Sint Evolution 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Synthetic PC 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Tecsint 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30

*Description: *Tecsint SL 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *AMAG 
*Description: *Gamaparts Gold Synt 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Antar 
*Description: *Excellia LDX 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *AnYe
*Description: *Lubricating Oil AnYe 1 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Aral 
*Description: *HighTronic 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Aral 
*Description: *SuperTronic
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: * Autol 
*Description: *Carrera 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: * Bardahl 
*Description: *XTC 100% Synthetic Motor Oil 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: * Beijing 
*Description: *Tongyi Petroleum Xin Gai Nian 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: * BP
*Description: *Euro Germany 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Euro Plus 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Euro Spirit 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Visco 5000 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: * Visco Sport 
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: * Bucher AG
*Description: *Motorex Xperience FS-X 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Select SP-X 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40

*Description: *Xperience FS-X 
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: * Carat 
*Description: *ad-Synt-Oil 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Carl Bechem 
*Description: *Hessol ADT Plus 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Staroil Synergie Alpha 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Cartechnic 
*Description: *Motorenöl 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40

*Manufacture: *Castrol 
*Description: *GTX 7 Dynatec 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Castrol Performance 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Castrol Syntec* 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Castrol TXT Softec 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: * Cepsa 
*Description: *Star Mega Synthetic 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Conoco 
*Description: *Syncon High Performance Synthetic Engine Oil 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Coparts 
*Description: *Carl Motorenöl Power 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: * Cyclon Hellas
*Description: *Cyclon F1 Racing 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: * De Oliebron
*Description: *Tor Hypersynth 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Dongying Xinyi
*Description: *Xin Yi 1
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Duckhams
*Description: *Duckhams Q Fully Synthetic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Elf
*Description: *Elf Excellium LDX*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *ENOC
*Description: *ENOC Protec X-treme
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Esso
*Description: *Esso Megatron
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Esso Ultron
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Esso Ultron SL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Motor Oil Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Eurol
*Description: *Eurol Super Lite
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *FAW-Sihuan Petrofer
*Description: *Huan Ya
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *Feu Vert
*Description: *Feu Vert 100% Synthese
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *Fina
*Description: *Fina First
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Fina Motortronic RS
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *FL Selenia
*Description: *Pulsar S.D.
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Description: *Selenia WR
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Fortum
*Description: *Neste City Pro
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Neste City Pro
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Fuchs
*Description: *Fuchs TITAN Supersyn
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Titan Formel MC
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Galp energia
*Description: *Galp Formula 1 Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Galp Formula TD Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Ginouves
*Description: *York 848
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *Goldhand
*Description: *Budget Motorenöl vollsynthetisch
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Gulf
*Description: *Gulf Formula S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Gulf Formula G
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Huiles Labo
*Description: *Labo Carat
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Igol
*Description: *Igol Symbol Ceramic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Igol Symbol Ceramic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Process Compact P
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30 
*Manufacture: *INA
*Description: *INA Futura MB
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Ina Millennium
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Kendall Motor Oil
*Description: *Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Kuttenkeuler
*Description: *Motorenöl S-Tronic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Liqui Moly
*Description: *Liqui Moly Leichtlauf HC 7
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Liqui Moly Longtime High Tech
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Liqui Moly Profi Synthoil
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Liqui Moly Synthoil High Tech
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Lotos
*Description: *Lotos Dynamic
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Lotos Economic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Lotos Syntetic SL/SJ/CF/CD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Lotos Traffic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Lukoil
*Description: *Lukoil LUX
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Meguin
*Description: *EMARAT Super Synth
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *megol Motorenoel New Generation
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Motorenoel Low Emission
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mitan
*Description: *Alpine RSL vollsynth.
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Mobil
*Description: *Mobil 1*
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Mobil 1
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Mobil Special X
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Mobil Synt S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Mobil Syst S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mogul
*Description: *Mogul Forte Racing Pro
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *MOL
*Description: *MOL Dynamic Star
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Morris
*Description: *Multilife Synthetic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Motul
*Description: *Motul 6100 X-cess
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Motul 8100 E-tech*
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Motul 8100 X-cess
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Motul Synergie
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Motul Synergie Ester +
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *MRD
*Description: *Motor Gold Supertec
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Nocc
*Description: *Valar Gema XLL 053
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Northland
*Description: *Synergy Synthetic EuroSyn
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Oel-Brack
*Description: *Midland Avanza
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Oel-Brack
*Description: *Midland Synqron
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *idland Synqron
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Oest
*Description: *Oest ETA Synthetik
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Oktanoil
*Description: *Mega Full
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Ölwerke Julius Schindler
*Description: *Econo Veritas XL-HC
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *OMV
*Description: *OMV full syn
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *OMV full syn plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Panolin
*Description: *Panolin Indy SV
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Paramo
*Description: *Mogul Racing Pro
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Pennzoil
*Description: *Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Pennzoil European Formula Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Pentosin
*Description: *Motorenoel Pento High Performance
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Pentosynth
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Petrobras
*Description: *Lubrax Sintético
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Petrol Ofisi
*Description: *PO Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Petronas
*Description: *Petronas Syntium 3000
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Petronas Syntium 3000 LL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Petronas Syntium 3000 S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Petronas Syntium 5000 FS
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Petronas Syntium 900
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *PetroVRC
*Description: *Kunlun HTPC
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoffe
*Description: *HD 5W-40 SL CF Topsynth
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *HD
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Profi-Tech
*Description: *Profi-Car Synth Tech XT
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Protech
*Description: *Meister-Ãƒâ€“l-LeichtlaufÃƒÂ¶l
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40



_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:02 AM 10-13-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*VW/Audi Approved Engine Oils (Manufactures Q thru Z)*
(_note_: not all oils listed are available for sale in the US)

*Manufacture: *Quaker State
*Description: *Quaker State European Formula Ultra*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Quaker State Full synthetic European Formula Ultra*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Rafinerija Modrica
*Description: *Optima Magnum Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb
*Description: *Ravenol Hydrocrack Synth. HCS
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Ravenol VSI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Repsol
*Description: *Repsol Elaion Full Performance
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40

*Description: *Repsol Elite Competician
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Repsol Elite Cosmos
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Rowe
*Description: *Hightec Synth RS 5W-40 i
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Hightec Synt-HC 5W-40 i
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *SCT
*Description: *Mannol Extreme
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Seventy-Six Lubricants
*Description: *76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Shanghai Oil Refinery
*Description: *HAIPAI 2293
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Shanghai Tempo
*Description: *Tempo 8000-1A
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Shell
*Description: *Formula Shell Ultra AB
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Sehll Helix Ultra AM
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Shell Helix Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Shell Helix Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Shell Helix Plus S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Shell Helix Plus S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Shell Helix Premium
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Shell Helix Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Shell Helix Ultra AB
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Shell Helix Ultra AL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Shell SL 0914
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Sinopec
*Description: *Polar Star II
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *SK Corporation
*Description: *ZIC XQ
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Slovnaft
*Description: *Madit Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Smessindo
*Description: *Liqtro Enduro Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Spectr-Auto
*Description: *Polarm
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *SRS Schmierstoff Vertrieb
*Description: *Wintershall Primalub topsynth
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Wintershall ViVA 1 ecosynth
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Wintershall VIVA 1 Longlife
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Wintershall ViVA 1 topsynth
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Wintershall ViVA 1 topsynth alpha
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Wintershall ViVA 1 topsynth alpha LA
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Startol
*Description: *Synt-XL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Statoil
*Description: *Statoil GT S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *LazerWay
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Statoil Pro Synthetic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *SWD
*Description: *swd Primus HDC
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Teboil
*Description: *Teboil Gold
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Texaco
*Description: *Havoline Ultra*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Havoline Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Texaco Havoline Ultra BM
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Top Oil
*Description: *Top Evolution
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Total
*Description: *Total Activa 9000
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Total Quartz 9000*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Unicorn
*Description: *Unicorn Ultra Synt
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Unil Opal
*Description: *Opaljet 24 S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Opaljet 24S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Valvoline
*Description: *SynPower
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Valvoline DuraBlend MXL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Valvoline SynPower*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Valvoline SynPower*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Valvoline SynPower motor oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Description: *Valvoline SynPower MXL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Valvoline SynPro motor oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *VAPS
*Description: *VAPSOIL 502 00
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Vial Oil
*Description: *Consol Ultima
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Wako
*Description: *Wako's 4CT
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Wolf
*Description: *Wolf Masterlube Synflow DC
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Yacco
*Description: *Yacco VX 1000
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Yacco VX 600
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *YPF
*Description: *Elaion Plus VWS
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Elaion Sintetico VWS
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *YPF Elaion Full Performance
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Yukos
*Description: *U-Tech System
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Zeller+Gmelin
*Description: *Divinol Syntholight
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*VW/Audi Approved Engine Oils*
*Oil Quality Standard VW 505.01*
(note: not all oils listed are available for sale in the US)
ALL 505.01 Approved Oils are SAE 5W-40 Viscosity
*Manufacture: *Audi/VW
*Description: *part number G 052 167 A2
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *AD Parts
*Description: *AD SDI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Addinol
*Description: *Addinol Light MV 0546 PD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Agip
*Description: *Agip 7004
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *AMAG
*Description: *Gamaparts Super LL TDI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Aral
*Description: *Aral Tronic 431
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Avia
*Description: *AVIA TDi 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Avia Turbo CFE PD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *BP
*Description: *BP Visco Special V
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Bucher AG
*Description: *Motorex Profile V–XL
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40 
*Manufacture: *Carat
*Description: *Carat ad–Diesel PD–Oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Castrol
*Description: *Adamol Multitop PDI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Castrol 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Castrol GTD 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Castrol TXT 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Cepsa Star TDI synt
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Chevron
*Description: *Havoline 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Delek
*Description: *Delek IDI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Denicol
*Description: *Denicol Pro Syn 4
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Elf
*Description: *Elf Excellium DID
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Engen Petroleum Ltd.
*Description: *Engen Formula 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Esso
*Description: *Esso 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Eurol
*Description: *Eurol Turbo DI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Fina
*Description: *Fina Delta 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *FL Selenia
*Description: *Aktual Top Synth
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Fuchs
*Description: *Fuchs TITAN Supersyn Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Labo Syntha High Tech Synthese
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Galp energia
*Description: *Galp Formula 505
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Galp Formula TD 505
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Gedol
*Description: *Champ
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Ginouves
*Description: *York 742
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Gulf
*Description: *Gulf GDI Extra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Igol
*Description: *Igol Process 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Ina
*Description: *INA 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *IP
*Description: *IP Sintiax 505
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Kuwait Petroleum
*Description: *Q8 Motoroil 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Liqui Moly
*Description: *Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mapetrol
*Description: *Mapetrol 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Meguin
*Description: *megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Technology
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Minerva–Oil
*Description: *TSH 5W–40 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mitan
*Description: *Alpine PD Pumpe Düse
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mobil
*Description: *Mobil Synt S Special V
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Mobil Syst S Special V
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mogul
*Description: *Mogul Forte Racing S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *MOL
*Description: *MOL Dynamic Synt
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Motul
*Description: *Motul Specific 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *MRD
*Description: *Motor Gold Supertec PD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Oel–Brack
*Description: *Midland Axxept
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Oest
*Description: *Oest Leichtlauföl 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *OMV
*Description: *OMV syn com diesel
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Panolin
*Description: *Panolin Daytona
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Pentosin
*Description: *Pentosynth 5W–40 TS*
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Poweroil High–Tech–Schmierstof
*Description: *HD SL CF PD Pumpe/Düse Synth.
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Quaker State
*Description: *Quaker State Diesel Plus
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Rafinerija Modrica
*Description: *Optima 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertri
*Description: *Ravenol VPD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Rothen Oil
*Description: *Rothen Extrasint
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Shell
*Description: *Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Sinopec
*Description: *Blue Spirit
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Slovnaft
*Description: *Madit 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *SRS Schmierstoff Vertrieb
*Description: *Wintershall Leichtlauf–Motorenöl PD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Startol
*Description: *RASANTA SPECIALSYNT
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Statoil
*Description: *Statoil SuperWay 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Sunoco
*Description: *Sunoco Ultra semi synthetic
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *SWD
*Description: *Concep–Tech Synth.
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *swd Primus Synth.
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Texaco
*Description: *Texaco Havoline 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Total
*Description: *Total Quartz 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Unil Opal
*Description: *Opaljet 505.01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Valvoline
*Description: *Valvoline DuraBlend Diesel motor oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *VAPS
*Description: *VAPSOIL 505 01
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Westfalen AG
*Description: *Westfalen Megatron
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Wolf
*Description: *Wolf Masterlube Synflow PI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Würth
*Description: *Triathlon Special PD
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Yacco
*Description: *Yacco VX 505
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *YPF
*Description: *YPF Elaion Full Performance TDI
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

*502.00 Oil's Specifically Sold in the US/Canada*
(_note:_ this is a list of CONFORMED oils for retail sale in North America. Are there other oils on the main list that are for sale here? Probably. This is a list of the most common and easily obtainable 502.00 oils.)
*Manufacture: *Audi/VW 
*Description: *part number ZVW 352 540 S
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Castrol 
*Description: *Castrol Syntec 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Chevron
*Description: *Chevron Supreme Synthetic 
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Elf
*Description: *Elf Excellium LDX
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Kendall Motor Oil
*Description: *Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Mobil
*Description: *Mobil 1
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Motul
*Description: *Motul 8100 E-tech
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40
*Manufacture: *Quaker State/Pennzoil
*Description: *Quaker State European Formula Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Description: *Quaker State Full synthetic European Formula Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Manufacture: *Seventy-Six Lubricants
*Description: *76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Texaco
*Description: *Havoline Ultra
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Total
*Description: *Total Quartz 9000
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-40
*Manufacture: *Valvoline 
*Description: *Valvoline SynPower
*Viscosity: *SAE 5W-30
*Description: *Valvoline SynPower motor oil
*Viscosity: *SAE 0W-40


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

this thing was a pain in the ass to work on but is very helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

awsome..........another good one brad........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

You rock Brad..now can I put in a request for Oil thats are *NOT *approved by VW??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

no


----------



## RavinJetta (Mar 31, 2002)

Very nice writeup


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote »_Manufacture: Valvoline
Description: Valvoline SynPower
Viscosity: SAE 5W-30

Does Valvoline claim that this oil meets VW 502.00? Last I checked, Valvoline claimed that Synpower 5W-40 and Max Life Synthetic 5W-30 met VW 502.00, but made no such claim for Synpower 5W-30.


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_Does Valvoline claim that this oil meets VW 502.00? Last I checked, Valvoline claimed that Synpower 5W-40 and Max Life Synthetic 5W-30 met VW 502.00, but made no such claim for Synpower 5W-30.

it's not if valvoline claims it but rather if audi claims it. this list was not made by the individual oil manufacturers but rather by audi. refer to the pdf linked to in the first post for more information (it's the official audi briefing).


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*


_Quote »_If your car was made between 1998 and 2004, your car requires 502.00 oil.

Incorrect with respect to TDI diesel engines in the US, which use:
1996-2003: 5W-40 or 5W-30 synthetic with any of VW 505.00, ACEA B3 or B4, or API CF-4, CG-4, CH-4, or CI-4
2004-2005: VW 505.01 rated oil only
Note that VW 505.01 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 (though typically not VW 502.00). Most(?) VW 502.00 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 but not VW 505.01.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (tjl)*

^true. original post edited. i forgot to mention that this writeup was for gasoline engines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*

BTW, the VW 505.01 rating is much older than July 2005. Oils with that rating were supplied to VW dealers in the US in late 2003 for use in 2004 TDI engines. And such TDI engines were available in other markets prior to that.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
Incorrect with respect to TDI diesel engines in the US, which use:
*1996-2003: 5W-40 or 5W-30 synthetic with any of VW 505.00, ACEA B3 or B4, or API CF-4, CG-4, CH-4, or CI-4*
2004-2005: VW 505.01 rated oil only
Note that VW 505.01 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 (though typically not VW 502.00). Most(?) VW 502.00 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 but not VW 505.01.

Quick modification.... 1996-2003, it's 5w40 only. The last service bulletin supercedes the 5w30 synthetic requirement-- making it 5w40 only.
This is different from the owner's manual as it says 5w30 is acceptable if 5w40 is not available


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (GT17V)*

Any reason Amsoil isnt listed?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (necromanx13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *necromanx13x* »_Any reason Amsoil isnt listed?

yes. because it isnt an approved oil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Quick modification....

edited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_it's not if valvoline claims it but rather if audi claims it. this list was not made by the individual oil manufacturers but rather by audi. refer to the pdf linked to in the first post for more information (it's the official audi briefing).

Could there be some confusion between Valvoline Synpower MXL 5W-30 in Europe and Valvoline Synpower 5W-30 in the US?
Synpower MXL in Europe: https://www.valvoline-technolo...ument
Synpower in the US: https://www.valvoline-technolo...ument
The above documents claim VW 502.00 (and VW 505.00) for Synpower MXL 5W-30, which is sold in Europe, but claim VW 502.00 (and VW 505.00) for Synpower 5W-40 (but not 5W-30), which is sold in the US.


_Modified by tjl at 9:09 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
The above documents claim VW 502.00 (and VW 505.00) for Synpower MXL 5W-30, which is sold in Europe, but claim VW 502.00 (and VW 505.00) for Synpower 5W-40 (but not 5W-30), which is sold in the US.


seems to be correct to me - both Synpower 5W-30 and 5W-40 are on the service bulletin. 
i cant speak to their availability in the US, as i have never purchased either.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Excellent Post...
Nice to see that there are some people concerned with the content of this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Nice to see that there are some people concerned with the content of this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

tell that to the mods







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_tell that to the mods







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

yeah really i help on **** like this then i lose points for calling a guy that made 6 threads in one night on the same exact subject same exact question a retard.......... go ****ing figure........


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_yeah really i help on **** like this then i lose points for calling a guy that made 6 threads in one night on the same exact subject same exact question a retard.......... go ****ing figure........

it be otay...i prmise


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_
yeah really i help on **** like this then i lose points for calling a guy that made 6 threads in one night on the same exact subject same exact question a retard.......... go ****ing figure........

i just made a stiff ass Ten and Tonic








for good oil content... seriously.. everyone read this... 


_Modified by bhb399mm at 9:28 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## SexualCow (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*

Brad, just take your car to the dealer.... why are you posting this? I can't even read this shhiitttttt. C'mon man, nobody gives a rat's brown eye. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (SexualCow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SexualCow* »_Brad, just take your car to the dealer.... why are you posting this? I can't even read this shhiitttttt. C'mon man, nobody gives a rat's brown eye. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (SexualCow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SexualCow* »_Brad, just take your car to the dealer.... why are you posting this? I can't even read this shhiitttttt. C'mon man, nobody gives a rat's brown eye. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shut up.......dont ruin a good informative thread with your banter......i give a "rats brown eye"







.....this way when i have to go buy a quart to have in the trunk for emergeny's i know which to get.....or when i change my oil i know which brands/type's are VWOA approved


----------



## SexualCow (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_
shut up.......dont ruin a good informative thread with your banter......i give a "rats brown eye"







.....this way when i have to go buy a quart to have in the trunk for emergeny's i know which to get.....or when i change my oil i know which brands/type's are VWOA approved

ok


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_Description: Mobil 1
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40

good to know.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... added to the DIY/FAQ


----------



## Black00vr63 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*

Looks like it is approved to me. Better be I have been using it for years. http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/afl.aspx
APPLICATION
AMSOIL Synthetic 5W-40 European Motor Oil is recommended for applications specifying the following:
API SL, CI-4, CF 
ACEA A3/B3 
BMW LL-01/98 
Daimler Chrysler 229.3, 229.1 
Opel Long Life Service Fill GM-LL-A-025 
Opel Diesel Service ill GM-LL-B-025 
Porsche 
Volvo 
Saab 
Volkswagen 501.01, 502.00, 505.00


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_
good to know.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (Black00vr63)*

well believe what you want, i'm sure its perfectly fine, however VW/Audi DOES NOT have Amsoil listed on their tech bulletin, so its not listed in this thread.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*

What's the difference between 5w-40 and 5w-30? I know what viscosity is, but I don't know how to read the ratings


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

read


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (bigmak)*

Unfortunately I have to use the 505.01 oils at like 9 bucks per litre or something outrageous like that from the dealer!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (slowgolf20)*

why?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I have no way to get a hold of anything else except ordering off the internet then with shipping it costs the same or more. I have searched high and low in this town and even talked to the bulk oil companies and they can't get it any cheaper.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (slowgolf20)*

Awesome writeup. This covers every oil I have ever heard of and then some. What would make this really useful to the ordinary dubber is if it had some kind of information that described what most drivers use in their VWs - this way I could look up my VR6 12V Jetta...and I find that 75% of the people put Mobil 0W-30 in it while 10% put in Castrol Syntec 5W-30. Then I would be smart and know to put M1 in








Mike


----------



## 1.8Freaker (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

And what about our Mk1/Mk2 Friends?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_What would make this really useful to the ordinary dubber is if it had some kind of information that described what most drivers use in their VWs

i will consider working up something like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Freaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Freaker* »_And what about our Mk1/Mk2 Friends?

i have very little experience with the mk1 and 2. Your best bet would be to check the engine technical forum best fitting the engine in your car to see what oils are used there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

this was very helpful.
thank you mod.


----------



## marcusmv8 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

Hate to bring back an old thread but I am wondering if the Mobil 1 5w-40's listed at the beginning of this thread include the "Mobil 1 5W-40 Truck & SUV" synthetic oil. I got it and put it in my car today because it was the only synthetic 5w-40 around. It did say it could be used in gasoline OR diesel engines. Later tonight I found out that Mobil 1 no longer makes this product ( http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp ). The Mobil website and all descriptions I have read on this oil only say that they meet American truck specs and was wondering if I should worry with this oil in my car?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (marcusmv8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcusmv8* »_Hate to bring back an old thread but I am wondering if the Mobil 1 5w-40's listed at the beginning of this thread include the "Mobil 1 5W-40 Truck & SUV" synthetic oil.

i'm going to guess its _not_ an approved oil, but i wouldnt worry having it in your car now, its actually probably a "stronger" oil anyway.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Mobil 5w-40, or Delvac 1 is not an approved VW oil.
(Don't tell the folks on TDIClub that though, lol)

Most 505.01 approved oils are still Group III (based on dyno stocks) I run a Group IV PAO full synthetic with no problems.. (Esso Extra XD-3 0w40) The TDI loves it...
And if people think 505.01 is expensive, you don't wanna see the price on 506 or 507


----------



## marcusmv8 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: (MXTHOR3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MXTHOR3* »_Mobil 5w-40, or Delvac 1 is not an approved VW oil.

From what I understand this stuff (now discontinued) is not the same as Devlac 1.


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (marcusmv8)*

So, ok... I have been using Mobil 1 5w30 Synthetic for like ever now in my car and haven't had any problems (5k intervals).
What I am wondering is what makes the oil on this list so special? 
How do I know if the oil that i'm already using isn't "good"? 
Are these just designed to last the whole service (10k) listed in the VW manual? 
Why the hell does VW put a sticker saying to come back in 3k if it says in the manual not to until 10k?








Thanks!


----------



## VWplaything (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (Athfar)*

Those are some good points - especially when I stop to consider that the "VW/Audi" oil filter they install says right on it that it's rated for 2 years/ 30,000 kilometers. I think they're screwing us on this whole oil thing.
The inside "buzz" I've gotten on this issue of sludging from some VW guys is that it's oil pan capacity that they believe is creating the problem - not the oil itself. Apparently the shallow pan doesn't allow for sufficient cooling before the oil is returned to the engine. I know some guys will immediately think, "well it's because of the turbo..." - yeah okay, but it isn't the turbo coking up and dying that is the problem, it's sludge in the pan. Think about it. Seems like they could save themselves and the rest of us a lot of money if they just put a REAL oil cooler on the car (you know, like most other european car manufacturers), or cast some cooling fins into the pan. Once my warranty expires, I'm putting a Wahler oil cooler on the engine, and going back to plain old Castrol GTX. I put nearly 400k on one of my MKII's with that oil, and God knows, that engine worked one hell of a lot harder than the 1.8T in my GTI does.
My .02 - Any company that builds a little car which they later claim requires a $40 - $50 do-it-yourself oil change should be ashamed of their product, and of themselves. And you know that they are, becasue they don't even have the decency to list these specifics in the owners manual.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (August 7, 2007)*

http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf
Right click & Save as... it's easier.


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (GT17V)*

f'n awesome, about to do a oil change in a few days. thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (Swizz!!)*

nice, i forgot this was coming out this summer. ill have to update my oil spec thread one of these days. 
Brad


----------



## 32bitwhore (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (bhb399mm)*

No Royal Purple?








Oh well, I use Mobil1 synthetic anyway.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (bhb399mm)*

wait a minute, So does that mean the Elf Excellium LX that we sell at work is no longer a vw approved oil? We do use the Elf Excellium DID for all Pump Duse engines, so that is still covered.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (fixmy59bug)*

interesting.. guess not.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (fixmy59bug)*

oh snap... I've been using 5w 30 since I got the car... are there any long term effects from this?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (Kiddo)*

all questions can be answered here. 
For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (bhb399mm)*

merged with the original 502/505 spec thread. thanks GT17V


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_wait a minute, So does that mean the Elf Excellium LX that we sell at work is no longer a vw approved oil? We do use the Elf Excellium DID for all Pump Duse engines, so that is still covered.

According to Elf's website, the Excellium LDX is still 502.00/505.00
If you also noticed, VAG has a 502.00/505.01 oil now, equivalent to the DID


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (GT17V)*

isn't the oil weight used determined by elevation and average daily temps?
IE someone in Colorado might use a thinner oil versus someone in Texas?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (Kiddo)*

The VW502.00 specification is made to cover engines subjected to "arduous conditions"--- if people in Colorado are worried.... there is Mobil 1 0w40. Better flow characteristics than a 5 weight at freezing temperatures.
Many of the TDIclub folks are messing around with Elf Evolution 0w30
http://www.lubadmin.com/upload...8.pdf


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (GT17V)*

okay so does using the wrong weight oil have any negative effects on the engine?
now that I've checked I think that I've been using 5w 30 mobil 1 synthetic for at least 2 years now...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_okay so does using the wrong weight oil have any negative effects on the engine?
now that I've checked I think that I've been using 5w 30 mobil 1 synthetic for at least 2 years now...

Too heavy is bad at start-up conditions. Not having the proper additive package compared to oil change intervals means you're risking engine longevity


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Too heavy is bad at start-up conditions. Not having the proper additive package compared to oil change intervals means you're risking engine longevity








i need to change my oil...


----------



## crazyzdux (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (Kiddo)*

what bout royal purple?


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (crazyzdux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyzdux* »_what bout royal purple?

if its not on the list i doubt its VW/Audi approved


----------



## Hoodwink55 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (02vw1.8turbo)*

I used Mobil 1 0W-40 on my 2003 Passat 1.8T since 500 Miles. I went to the Mobil 1 website & for a 2007 Passat 2.0T Fsi (my new one) they still recommend 0W-40 because it meets VW 502.00 standards...but the manual says to use 5W-40 or any oil that meets the VW 502.00 standard.







Does the weight matter that much living in NJ, or should I change the oil ASAP back from 0W-40 to 5W-40? I just want what's best!!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (Hoodwink55)*

on your next change, just put in something 502/5 approved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (bhb399mm)*

good reads here!! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (jok3r)*

been using all of liqui moly products and they are awesome! changing my oil every 10000 km...


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (limapolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limapolo* »_been using all of liqui moly products and they are awesome! changing my oil every 10000 km... 









Que uvo Peru?! como te va? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (jok3r)*

bien gracias!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (limapolo)*

In the UK PD TDIs use Quantum 5W-40.
Just thought I'd add that in.


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

At my local Napa today I was informed that the Napa Synthetic branded oil is really Valvoline Synpower (5W-30) repackaged into different bottles. It's about $4.70/quart vs. $5.99/quart for the Valvoline package.
I trust my local guys - can anyone confirm or deny this statement?


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (limapolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limapolo* »_been using all of liqui moly products and they are awesome! changing my oil every 10000 km... 









I use this stuff all the time, summer and winter
used to use Mobil1. switched to this and never turned back


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Pentosin High Performance 5W-40 - Sold in US
VW-Specification 502 00 / 505 00
Also Lubro-moly, AGIP-Agip Synthetic PC 5W-40 oil.


_Modified by AZV6 at 3:40 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (Black00vr63)*

European Car Mag just came in about OILS, Amsoil sure ain't listed. There is a DIFFERENCE between APPROVED and "exceeds mfg warrantys" Approved is stuff tested by VW, and the mfg PAID for TESTS, anyone can claim anything based on their tests, VW tests get it APPROVED, so many brands are, why use something that ain't? BMW Benz Audi all the same way of oil specs. Castrol Syntec seems to be big with VW Since the stuff costs all about the same use what's on the LIST!!! One grade of Sysntec doesn't have the wording Approved by VW 502, 505 etc, then the 10W 40 has for the A6 2.7BiTurbo. Why buy stuff that ain't listed, so many brands so many choisces are on the list


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (AZV6)*

My VR6 1998 with 275,000 miles and no issues at all, uses the stuff in the 55gal drums at the dealer, looks like Penzoil 10/30. The Audi A6 got the Castrol 10W 40 Syntec. They tell me the TURBO lube is critical in VW's, cus if a tuiny oil hole gets clogged from the wrong stuff, goodbye turbo...big bucks, so far no problems there either ever for years and years, MAINTAINANCE keeps things going.


----------



## WSUCougar (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (limapolo)*

Is that oil ester based?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (WSUCougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WSUCougar* »_Is that oil ester based?

Unlikely. As far as I know, there are exactly zero ester based oils that are on the VW/Audi "Approved" list of oils.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Updated 502.00/505.01 oil list (WSUCougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WSUCougar* »_Is that oil ester based?

Group V base oil and extended drain intervals do not mix.
They won't be 100% group IV either, unless you're willing to pay 50% more. Price is a major concern for the oil manufacturers, example;
Here's a pic I took during my vacation in Germany this past summer:

Yes, that price tag really says Euro 105 for a 5L jug. I also saw oils from Mobil, Shell and Valvoline at or above Euro 100 for 5L.
If we weren't a large emerging market for these companies, we'd be spending $150+ for that oil as well.
Price is a major concern for the oil manufacturers.


----------



## kiddcarbuff (Dec 14, 2005)

edited for not reading right.










_Modified by kiddcarbuff at 10:35 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (Black00vr63)*

Recommended by (Amsoil) is *NOT* the same as being approved by VW or Audi.
Amsoil will void your warranty for oil related warranty claims....................


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (MikeWire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeWire* »_At my local Napa today I was informed that the Napa Synthetic branded oil is really Valvoline Synpower (5W-30) repackaged into different bottles. It's about $4.70/quart vs. $5.99/quart for the Valvoline package.
I trust my local guys - can anyone confirm or deny this statement?

Valvoline Synpower 5W-30 (meeting ILSAC GF-4) as commonly sold in the US does not have any VW ratings.
Now, if you can find Valvoline Synpower *MST* 5W-30 or 5W-40 (not meeting ILSAC GF-4), that has VW 502.00, 505.00, and 505.01 ratings, according to Valvoline.
http://www.valvoline.com/products/Synpower.pdf


----------



## metallica71787 (Apr 1, 2004)

ya no royal purp or AMSOIL for shame.


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (metallica71787)*

"ya no royal purp or AMSOIL for shame."
You might want to take a look at this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4116404
Cheers


----------



## metallica71787 (Apr 1, 2004)

Approved or not here is a list of MAJOR companys in the oil market. Some good info.
A complete series of oil quality tests was conducted by Bret Boster of Puyallup, Washington on a series of popular oils including Torco, AMSoil, Castrol, Mobil and others. The tests were performed by Sam Blumenstein of COME Racing Engines, on their in-house dyno. The tests, being run by an AMSoil representative, might have been biased. Yet you can study the methods and results in the document Oil Against Oils” http://www.performanceoilnews....shtml and decide for yourself if this was a battle of “oil philosophies” - or an actual battle for blood between the oils themselves rather than the experts. The overall rating according to Boster:
1. AMSOIL
2. BP Visco 5000
3. Mobil 1
4. Mobil 1 (different price)
5. Hi-Tec HTO
6. Shell Helix Ultra
7. Royal Purple
8. Castrol R
9. Castrol SLX
10. Torco


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 2008 Jetta and the manual says the car needs 502.00 oil. What gives?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_I have a 2008 Jetta and the manual says the car needs 502.00 oil. What gives?

VW has set a number of oil quality standards for use in all their vehicles. 502.00 is the spec that applies to most of their gasoline engines. All oils that meet the standard are synthetic and most are either 0w40 or 5w40 though there are a few 0w30. Any oil you choose on this list is approved http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf. 
There are certainly other high quality oils that are not found on the list. However, VW is well within their legal rights to deny any lubricant related warranty claim you may have if you cannot prove that your motor has been filled with an oil on the approved list.
edit: Mobil 1 0w40 & Castrol Syntec 5w40 are typically the easiest to find at your local retailer. Though most others can be ordered if you prefer.


_Modified by bcze1 at 12:26 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected]ed (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

FWIW, my girls 2008 GTi owners manual specifies 502.00, not 505 as listed on the front page. I'll probably just use an oil which covers both since she is worried about her warranty. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:45 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*

if you notice.... i made this in 2005. Use whatever oil is specified by the manufacture for your vehicle.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (metallica71787)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metallica71787* »_ A complete series of oil quality tests was conducted by Bret Boster of Puyallup, Washington on a series of popular oils including Torco, AMSoil, Castrol, Mobil and others. The tests were performed by Sam Blumenstein of COME Racing Engines, on their in-house dyno. The tests, being run by an AMSoil representative, might have been biased. Yet you can study the methods and results in the document Oil Against Oils” http://www.performanceoilnews....shtml and decide for yourself if this was a battle of “oil philosophies” - or an actual battle for blood between the oils themselves rather than the experts. The overall rating according to Boster:

Engine used was a 5L V8 engine, presumably not a VW or Audi engine. An oil that works well in that engine may not necessarily be the best oil for some other engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_if you notice.... i made this in 2005. Use whatever oil is specified by the manufacture for your vehicle.










Just saw that.








We ended up using one that was both 502 and 505. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils ([email protected])*

thats what i would have done too. if the oil is on both spec lists, cant really go wrong. 
Brad


----------



## napkinn (May 13, 2003)

What are the *'s for?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (napkinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *napkinn* »_What are the *'s for?

oils that should be available in the States.


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I didnt see Royal Purple there.
Isnt that VW Approved?
I use Royal Purple 5w30


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (GTI71806)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI71806* »_I didnt see Royal Purple there.
Isnt that VW Approved?


Nope.


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Nope. 

damn, that sucks.
it works just fine..
im thinking about switching next oilchange anyways.
thanks for that input


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Perhaps I overlooked the obvious, but a guy in the VW Lounge asked and I am curious...

How many quarts does the 2.8L VR6 take?


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

PSU said:


> Perhaps I overlooked the obvious, but a guy in the VW Lounge asked and I am curious...
> 
> How many quarts does the 2.8L VR6 take?


 
Andrew,
Just like the 3.2 VR6, the 12V 2.8 takes 5.8 quarts. See below:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1749962

and here for 24V, still 5.8 qts.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?650410


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jwbekens said:


> Andrew,
> Just like the 3.2 VR6, the 12V 2.8 takes 5.8 quarts. See below:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1749962
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I figure by helping someone else, I am only educating myself. :beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A quicky update to the FAQ

This applies to all fixed-interval oil changes in the US/Canada

All the gasoline engines (1998 to present) require *VW502.00 *oil. There are exceptions. The 4.2L V8 FSI on the Audi RS4/6 require VW505.01 (even though the correct oil was 503.01). VW504.00, does supercede VW502.00, so it is also acceptable.

TDI's
All VE-pump (up to 2003) require 505.00 oil.
All Pump-Duse (2004+) require 505.01 (though.... the V10 TDI in the Touareg did require 506.01, however, US/Canada inventory only had 505.01)
All Common-Rail require 507.00
507.00 does technically supercede the 505/506 specs also


----------



## jmekt5a (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I can let you all know that there is another oil that most people may have heard of but didn't know it was available for european cars. 

Check out amsoil.com and search your car on the right side of the page under product lookup guide. 

Once you go through everything it will tell you what oil you need as well as how much you need, and filters you need too. 

Amsoil also has a great selection of fuel additives for better performance and fuel filter cleaning as well as an octane boost for the track days. 

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Amsoil AFL & AEL are not certified by vw, that discussion belongs on another thread


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*snake oil*



jmekt5a said:


> Well I can let you all know that there is another oil that most people may have heard of but didn't know it was available for european cars.
> 
> Check out amsoil.com and search your car on the right side of the page under product lookup guide.
> 
> ...


 they never come out second in any of there comparisons. fuel addatives only enrich the seller if you're useing good gasoline.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Don't get all buthurt people, but Euro "spec" oils are a myth.


----------



## arturoj (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a audi A3 1.8t aum engine from 2003 with 53k. kms
Which oil grade do you recomend, I live in Costa Rica, our wheater is humid all year round, and never goes under 15 celcius (59 Fahrenheit) but it get warm up to 40 celcius (104 fahrenheit).

I´ve been using Castrol Sythec 5w40, and the car feels good, but every 3000 kms I need to pour a new Qt of oil, which in Costa Rica cost arount $25 each.

So everytime I change my oil, it´s about a $135 deal ( 5 quarts because i carry always an extra one, just in case, and K&N oil filter $15)

Am I using the correct oil? do you guys recommed a diferent grade? brand?

Suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

I suggest trying out a few other "approved" oils to see if one does not get consumed as readily as the Syntec 5W-40.

Suggestions include:

Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (A.K.A. German Castrol)
Mobil 1 0W-40
Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5W-40


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

arturoj said:


> Hi guys, I have a audi A3 1.8t aum engine from 2003 with 53k. kms
> Which oil grade do you recomend, I live in Costa Rica, our wheater is humid all year round, and never goes under 15 celcius (59 Fahrenheit) but it get warm up to 40 celcius (104 fahrenheit).
> 
> I´ve been using Castrol Sythec 5w40, and the car feels good, but every 3000 kms I need to pour a new Qt of oil, which in Costa Rica cost arount $25 each.
> ...


Any name brand "synthetic" 10w-30 that has API SN, SM or SL should work well. Pennzoil Platinum would be ideal. Forget the K&N for the cheapest filter you can find, Purolator or NAPA or whatever. Filters from any year Audi or VW that is larger sized, like a Cricket bat.:facepalm:


----------



## arturoj (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I´m gonna try the penziol, the 0w30 Castrol is almost impossible to find.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

The Mobil 1 High Miles line is likely to best the best product ANYWHERE, inc Euro oils. 

It is formulated thicker, with higher SL additive levels, unlike the newer oils with low SAPS, esp VW 504/507.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Super Hans said:


> The Mobil 1 High Miles line is likely to best the best product ANYWHERE, inc Euro oils.
> 
> It is formulated thicker, with higher SL additive levels, unlike the newer oils with low SAPS, esp VW 504/507.


 Take it elsewhere. 
A. This thread is titled "For the FAQ: VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.01 Approved Oils" 
B. As has been proven again and again in every thread in which you post: nobody cares what you have to say.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

lol, wait. 

Nevermind. 

Thanks for a good laugh. 

YOU seem to care what I post, duh. 

It's just that you don't UNDERSTAND what I post.  

Since you know so much about the subject, why don't you do something useful and compare and contrast the Mobil 1 HM with VW 502 oil as well as VW 504. 

Yawn. 

:thumbdown: 

Anyway, the Kool-Aid drinkers of VW 502 seem to know the LEAST about it and express that is some psychotic dreamland where ONLY VW 502 oils work. Well, real world is that they DON'T work, at least not flawlessly. 

Is that why my posts disturb you so much, because they make you look stupid? 

Check my Edge 5w-30 UOA and get back to us. Please explain how it works so well (in the latest VW engines), and has NO VW 502. 

Hard proof that VW 502 is for jokers...yeah, you're right...none here wants to read that.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*earl nazi*



Super Hans said:


> lol, wait.
> 
> Nevermind.
> 
> ...


 he's much smarter than the people at vw, bmw, mb and porche. he'll tell you so, himself!


----------



## dima1978 (Jun 14, 2010)

gmikel said:


> he's much smarter than the people at vw, bmw, mb and porche. he'll tell you so, himself!


I think Hans is right
for ex. Amsoil doesn't want to pay VW to test the oil-- it cost some serious money to do it. I am positive Amsoil would qualify for 502 without any issues (if Valvoline did then Amsoil would def pass 502 hopping on one foot with one arm tied, while blindfolded)
i have just dumped Rotella T6 in my mk5 -- we will see what happens in 10k.


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

can someone post the pdf file that used to be on the link at the top of the page please if you have it. The link is gone for that pdf.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Lubrizol makes it pretty easy to directly compare oils. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com/origin/lubrizol/EOACEA2009/RPTOOL2010Dep/rp/pc/index.html 


I have yet to see a bad UOA from 5w-30. In fact, all the new VW 504 oils are 5w-30. We simply get the best visc oil for the best price in USA. Euro extended drain oils are fine for old ladies and dealership inclusive new-car service. Anyone here can DIY their own oil changes at 5000 miles, using synth only for turbos, and get the best overall engine performance and economy. 


Someone show me some bad UOAs and we'll go from there. The ones I have show the same wear rates from fancy Euro 5w-40 as 5w-30 jug oil. 

5w-30 is half as thick as 5w-40 when starting in the cold. That's a lot better for the turbos and for short trips, warming up, mpg....


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*superhans*



Apexxx said:


> Lubrizol makes it pretty easy to directly compare oils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now appexx or whatever.


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

So currently the most updated is still 505.01?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

VW 504 and 507 are current, along with the pump-dusse spec...possibly the 505.01


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 5, 2012)

My hat off to you Bro!
Great job with this thread :beer:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Erickxcr (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried this ? 
It says vw 502 and 504 approved ! And says its extreme conditions where normal oils don't perform.
If I run my 04 jetta gls 1.8t through mobile 1 web site for the lube shop they recommend 0w40 euro spec.
But if I run the info with a 04 passat 1.8t it will give a diff part number for an oil filter and also recommend this oil 5w30

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_ESP_Formula_5W-30.aspx#


----------



## 1BlinkGone (Jun 24, 2017)

Passat B5 (etc) owners might also try the Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W40 Full Synthetic.... VW502 spec; but anyways I switched to it a few days ago. So far so good...engine runs a bit smoother already. Can't wait to see what a few 100-1000 miles or so may show.


----------

